

White – Easy UI Automation for applications on Windows (for now) - NicoJuicy
https://github.com/TestStack/White

======
NicoJuicy
Before i forget, you can find a quick intro on how to use it here :
[http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/289028/White-An-UI-
Autom...](http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/289028/White-An-UI-Automation-
tool-for-windows-applicatio)

